# iMac ne démarre plus après coupure de courant ...



## i-Shirley (18 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 

mon iMac  core 2 duo ne veut plus s'allumer 
J'étais en train de travaillé dessus lorsqu'il y a eu une coupure de courant. Lorsque le courant est revenu, j'ai essayé de le redémmarer mais sans succès ... Il ne se passe absolument rien, pas un bruit ... Comme s'il n'était pas branché. J'ai essayé de le débrancher au complet puis rebrancher, rien. J'ai changé de prise, toujours rien.

J'ai peur que mon ordi m'ai lâché ... Il date de aout 2007. Je préfèrerais essayer de le réparer moi même avant de l'emmener pour réparation. Il n'est plus sous garantie et je n'ai pas le Apple care.

Avez vous quelque chose à me suggérer pour voir ce qui ne fonctionne pas ??

Merci


----------



## TitaNantes (18 Mars 2011)

C'est pas de chance...

Il m'arrive la même chose avec mon iMac 27 pouces.
En cas de coupure de courant, je procède ainsi pour le réveiller:
1) Un appui bref sur le bouton on/of --> L'écran ne s'allume pas mais l'iMac démarre (bruit de disque dur)
2) Appui long (2-3 secondes)sur le bouton on/off --> l'iMac s'arrête totalement (j'entends le disque s'arrêter)
3) Un appui bref (normal) sur le bouton on/off --> Et là, miracle, la machine démarre normalement ...

En espérant que cette procédure fonctionnera, aussi, avec ta machine...


----------



## adrien95 (19 Mars 2011)

debranche tout ce qui es brancher, et la prise electrique aussi puis appuie sur le bouton on-off un bon 30 secondes.
Apres ca tu rebranche l'alimentation et ca devrais repartir comme en 40


----------



## Dagui (29 Avril 2011)

C'est cool, merci pour l'astuce. L'iMac 27" (Snow Leo) du boulot ne démarrait plus ce matin, comme s'il était débranché. Alors que l'ancien iMac blanc du même bureau (sous Tiger) démarre normalement.


----------



## getPerrier (3 Avril 2015)

adrien95 a dit:


> debranche tout ce qui es brancher, et la prise electrique aussi puis appuie sur le bouton on-off un bon 30 secondes.
> Apres ca tu rebranche l'alimentation et ca devrais repartir comme en 40


bonjour!! Je sais que je réponds à un vieux post mais j'ai tellement été soulagée quand mon mac a redémarrer suite à cette astuce!!! Il fallait que je le dire: merciiiiiiiii!!!
Cette astuce marche toujours même sur les imac d'après 2011!!! 
Portez vous bien et bonne continuation!


----------

